# Paphiopedilum dianthum blooming in situ



## cxcanh (Aug 27, 2016)

Great to see Paphiopedilum dianthum blooming in their habitat


----------



## eOrchids (Aug 27, 2016)

Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## troy (Aug 27, 2016)

Thanks for posting!!!!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 27, 2016)

Thanks for posting theses wonderful images!

The first one is amazing! It makes me feel as if I am there and looking at it from below.


----------



## abax (Aug 28, 2016)

It's such a pleasure to see your in situ photos and I always
look forward to them.


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 28, 2016)

Great pics!!!! Bravo, and thanks for sharing!!!! Jean


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 28, 2016)

wonderful!!
Thank-you


----------



## cxcanh (Aug 28, 2016)

Thank you all for your nice comment, this is one of most hard trip I've been.
It far and difficult beside that I have a short time for this trip.


----------



## Secundino (Aug 28, 2016)

Just wonderful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fibre (Aug 28, 2016)

Another amazing step forward to you own book 'Paphiopedilum in situ'!


----------



## AdamD (Aug 28, 2016)

You are an absolute rock star. Thanks so much for sharing


----------



## JAB (Aug 28, 2016)

Gracias amigo!!! Stunning!!!!


----------



## Markhamite (Aug 28, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## gego (Aug 28, 2016)

Very imformative, thanks a lot. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## cxcanh (Aug 28, 2016)

A very interesting information: This species also grow on the tree, it is regret that I could not manage to make photo of plan that blooming (it need to climb to much)


----------



## NYEric (Aug 29, 2016)

Cool 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 29, 2016)

Fantastic!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 29, 2016)

Another stunning post. Thank you


----------



## Stone (Aug 29, 2016)

It's amazing that they can survive on such thin branches! That is a real eye opener.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 29, 2016)

All the above...you are certainly a dedicated orchidist!


----------



## cxcanh (Aug 29, 2016)

SlipperFan said:


> All the above...you are certainly a dedicated orchidist!



Thank you.


----------



## Kawarthapine (Aug 31, 2016)

Well done. I'ts great to have people such as yourself documenting native species. They always look so much better in thei native habitat.


----------



## silence882 (Aug 31, 2016)

Very cool! How hard was it to reach the site?


----------



## Migrant13 (Aug 31, 2016)

Thanks for posting these gems in situ. Most of us will never get to see these in the wild otherwise.


----------



## cxcanh (Aug 31, 2016)

silence882 said:


> Very cool! How hard was it to reach the site?



In fact it too far from my home but not too hard, almost 600km from my house but the road in mountainous areas in my country not very good (it took me 15hours drive) and 3 hours to walk 



Migrant13 said:


> Thanks for posting these gems in situ. Most of us will never get to see these in the wild otherwise.



It also difficult for us even this is in my country.


----------



## My Green Pets (Aug 31, 2016)

Lovely Bulbophyllum keeping the Paph company in the tree pic, wonder which one it was?

awesome posts as usual canh.


----------



## cxcanh (Sep 1, 2016)

CambriaWhat said:


> Lovely Bulbophyllum keeping the Paph company in the tree pic, wonder which one it was?
> 
> awesome posts as usual canh.




We have more than 100 Bulb species in Viet Nam, so it is difficult to tell which it was until it have flower


----------



## naoki (Sep 1, 2016)

Thank you for the post! Did you happen to see the roots of the epiphytic one? Did they look different (from pot-grown plants)?


----------



## cxcanh (Sep 1, 2016)

naoki said:


> Thank you for the post! Did you happen to see the roots of the epiphytic one? Did they look different (from pot-grown plants)?



Sorry I do not pay attention to that.


----------



## TDT (Sep 4, 2016)

Much appreciated. Best views of all.


----------



## cxcanh (Oct 2, 2016)

Some more...


----------



## Secundino (Oct 2, 2016)

Marvellous!


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 2, 2016)

Wonderful


----------



## Kawarthapine (Oct 4, 2016)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Daniel Herrera (Oct 4, 2016)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 5, 2016)

Amazing stuff Canh. Do you normally take these trips by yourself? 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## cxcanh (Oct 5, 2016)

SlipperKing said:


> Amazing stuff Canh. Do you normally take these trips by yourself?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk




Yes, I take all of the tríp by myself during blooming season of all species and I sometime also organize a tour for foreigner to go to see them also.


----------



## My Green Pets (Oct 5, 2016)

Next trip for me will be Viet Nam to go orchid photographing with Mr. Canh!!


----------



## cxcanh (Oct 6, 2016)

CambriaWhat said:


> Next trip for me will be Viet Nam to go orchid photographing with Mr. Canh!!



Yes, Just give me the list of species that you would like to see then I will tell you the time that you should be in Vietnam and which species you can see.
Everything need to book 6 months in advance at least.


----------

